
Pamela Anderson Op-Ed: Take the Pledge – No More Indulging Porn - plainOldText
http://www.wsj.com/articles/take-the-pledge-no-more-indulging-porn-1472684658
======
tgb29
...coming from the woman who became famous from posing nude and creating a sex
(porn) tape.

Calling all porn viewers "losers" is wrong; is this the correct label for
those who suffer from a porn addiction?

What about the couple who watches porn to enhance their sex lives? Are all
viagra users and sex toy users losers also?

I'm all for regulating the porn industry but I cannot take her campaign
seriously.

------
finid
No point reading the article.

An Op-Ed from the woman who won't think twice about taking off her top in
public insulting those who love porn. Now that's rich!

